# Attention b13 se-r owners!



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

i currently have a 99 sentra with about 50k miles on it and i badly want to sell it for a b13 se-r. first because id could sell my car for like 6k and buy a good condition se-r for like 2500 so id get paid to do it. second, to me its like the ultimate sleeper,it looks like a pos econo box(no offense).Finally it has one kick ass engine!

i just want to know if theres any reason i should not do this


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

go for it and have fun...

fredo


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Hell no, Go For It!

Save that money you get from selling your car, see if you can find a B13 SE-R with a bad engine, and slap a SR20DET in it and you'll have one hell of a sleeper.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

In my frank opinion, my B13 has been the best car I've ever owned, and even after a major accident, I couldn't let it go. I fixed it, just because it's got what many cars that were made in it's era couldn't match up with. It's just such an amazing car!


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

my parents will only let me do that if i can find one with low miles


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Remember that they are old cars. You will be very lucky if you find one with under 100,000 miles.


----------



## chowie (Jul 7, 2004)

"it looks like a pos econo box"

If you dont like the look of a b13 se-r, but still want the engine you could look for a nx-2000. a sport hachback coupe of the sentra with some extras to make it sportier. It has a newer look than the b-13 sentras of its year I think.(less box like)

my nx


----------



## AZ92-SE-R (Aug 1, 2004)

*go for it*

Ive got a 92 SE-R and love the damn thing had a tree fall on it and no matter what the insurance said i just wanted to get it fixed ive been doing mods on it left and right and now putting in some JWT S3 cams and a JWT-NISMO fule pressure regulator and it still looks like a sleeper the car has not let me down yet but got to take care of it cause its got 112k on it now but got it at 75k so my opinion is go for it but its your money


----------



## 93se-r20de (Aug 12, 2004)

get rid of that granny grociery getter and get your ass into an SE-R.
I got my 93 for $2800 with 72000 miles on it in december 03
even stock i still smoke most everything that i meet even though not many people want to race me
look at it this way: your insurance will be less(liability or full coverage), you will beat every beat all stock mitsubishi eclipses up to non turbo(even the new GS) any civic unless it's v-tech with intake header and exhaust, a hemi's got nothin on you in an SE-R, and it will run for over 250000 miles if you take care of it, ive seen them with 260000


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

my 1991 Sentra SE-R have 97k miles on it as of today.

I bought it almost 3 years ago with 65k miles on it. The only thing that have ever broken in this car was the CV boot... Granted, I was pretty anal about changing oil and doing all the maintainence on a regular basis, not to mention the fact that all the numerous modifications meant that there arn't too many things under my bonnet that have not been inspected or replaced.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

They are getting rare, you may have to search for a while to find a decent one. Good Luck.


----------

